#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【狼月】02/24，停更公告。

## 皇天蒼狼

人海人往的迪恩公國內的街道上，一名穿著下擺長達腳踝的黑色大衣，右肩上背著一把武士刀的年輕灰狼打著哈欠走在大馬路上，身旁跟著一位看上去像是貴族少爺的銀狐青年，後者穿著一身樸素舒適的白袍。

　　「呼阿～昨天半夜才從異世界回來，為什麽今天一大早就得起來阿？」穿著黑色大衣的灰狼發著牢騷，又張嘴打了一個呵欠，而在他身旁的狐獸人則是自顧自地走著。

　　「讓委託人久等並不是好事，而且要不是你執意說要在狩獵幾隻魔獸，也不會拖到半夜才搭船回來。」白狐人邊說邊往一旁的一間冒險者公會走進去，他伸手推開對開的木門，不忘對著灰狼說道，「你可以在外頭等我，我一下子就出來了。」

　　灰狼人隨意地在公會外的木製長椅上坐下，接著開口：「隨便你吧，別太久阿，等等還得回城裡去。」

　　語畢後，灰狼人就望著人海人往的街道，似乎還是一副想睡的糢樣，他抓抓頭，一雙紅色的雙瞳不經意的飄向右斜方的一處小巷內，似乎有幾名彪形大漢在盯著公會門口，讓灰狼不由得皺眉了一下。

　　迪恩公國是蘭斯開特公國聯盟中人口次多的一個公國，位於無量新界大陸的東南方，靠近南方海域以及原始叢林，國內林立許多大大小小的冒險者公會的分會以及各種職業公會的分會，也聚集著各種商人，有的販賣武器裝備；有的販賣食物飲水；有的則是販賣一些魔獸皮、跟魔獸血、肉等等。

　　也因為靠近海邊，因此空氣中常常帶有海水的鹹味，各種海產也是有許多商人在販售，而在南邊的港口，也提供船隻前往異世界大陸以及龍族大陸，是個海運相當發達的公國。

　　而為了應付這些龐大的外來人口以及維護原本居民的安全，國內各處也都設有警哨站，不時也會有全副武裝的公國士兵在街上巡邏，一般來說，不會有人故意鬧事，但顯然，今天確不太一樣。

　　那幾名穿著盔甲的彪形大漢迅速穿越人群來到了灰狼人面前，很有默契的將他給團團圍住，而後者則是一臉輕視地望著他們。

　　「哦？找本大爺有何貴幹阿？」灰狼人右手撐著下巴，斜眼望著他前方的黑熊獸人，「如果要再吵前幾天的委託事件，只能怪你們手腳太慢囉，大叔。」

　　「哼，今天我們就是來教訓你這條不知天高地厚的狼！」領頭的熊人邊說邊拔出了背上的巨斧，猛然往下一劈，將長椅給砍成兩半，但是灰狼人確已經落在他們身後，俐落地轉過身來，剛剛那副半睡不醒的糢樣頓時煙消雲散，取而代之的是，像路邊的混混一樣，不懷好意的笑容。

　　而熊人的攻擊，也驚動周遭的人群，所有立刻往後退去，空出了一個圓形的空地給他們，免得遭到波及。

　　見到首領拔出武器後，身旁的幾名獸人也都拔出各自的武器，其中一名貓獸人握著一把寒光閃閃的匕首；一名獅人則是拿著長戟、剩下的兩名狼人都是拿的長劍。

　　「嘿嘿，先聲明下，我可是很強的喔。」灰狼人仍舊一臉嘲諷貌，但似乎不打算拔出自己肩背著的武士刀，而是在原地等待對方先發動攻擊，「傑拉爾那傢伙不知道要多久，總之，先陪你們玩玩好了。
」
　　「廢話少說，你這可惡的小鬼！」領頭的熊人邊說邊舉著手中的戰斧衝向的灰狼，但還沒等他近身，灰狼的身影早已消失，接著出現在他的後方，一腳將他給踢飛出去。

　　「老大！」其餘的手下見狀也紛紛上前支援，後方的一名棕狼人，雙手結印，施展出風遁，給眾人加持，原本就以速度見長的貓獸人，在加持後，速度更提昇了一倍有餘，一把匕首上下揮舞，逼得灰狼人不得不左挪右閃。

　　在雙方的激戰的同時，周圍的人群又繼續往後退，以挪出更多的空間，給在亂鬥中的雙方人馬。

　　「有點麻煩了阿……」側身閃過致命的匕首後，灰狼一個上空翻身，拉開了一段距離，接著雙手舉在胸前，飛快地結了幾個手印。

　　「火遁．散炎花。」

　　灰狼人結玩印後，雙手一揚，發出一顆顆小型火球，讓他們朝著敵人飛去，同時，也小心地操控火球，以免波及無辜。

　　「哼，不過就是小小的火遁術！」另一名手持長劍的白狼迅速地結印，雙手按在地上，施展出了水遁法術，「水遁．水陣壁。」

　　一道水牆隨即擋在眾人四周抵擋住了火球的攻擊，而在他們準備進行下一波的攻勢時，一道平靜且冷漠的嗓音從一旁傳來，伴隨著一道吱吱作響的雷光。

　　「雷遁．雷激波！」

　　在水流的幫助下，這個雷遁法術瞬間擴散，一瞬間就將以熊人為首的幾名獸人電得渾身發麻，通通倒地，而接下來，一條條水流形成的鎖鏈將他們給徹底綁住。

　　「我可沒要你幫忙阿。」灰狼人忍不住地抱怨著。

　　「我不出手的話，你又會鬧得天翻地覆了，從你剛剛結的印來看，你打算施展龍火之術吧？」灰狼人的同伴，名為傑拉爾的白狐人站在冒險者公會的門口，接著他望向那幾名倒地的獸人，又看向灰狼，「城中警衛要來了，我們走吧。」

　　「好吧。」灰狼心不幹情不願地說道，接著他望向那名熊人首領，「順便告訴你吧，我的名字是鶴影，姓亞爾薩斯……」

　　鶴影此話一出，立即引起了不小的騷動，不少人是努力在伸長脖子想好好看清楚鶴影的面貌，因為亞爾薩斯這個姓氏，正式那至高無上的天魔居城城主的姓氏，而眼前這狼人，竟然是那位城主的公子！

　　語畢後，鶴影立即和傑拉爾匆忙離去，而為了讓敢來的城市警衛知道事情得來龍去脈，傑拉爾也用魔法將訊息留在現場。

　　「該辦的事情都辦好啦，早點回城裡去跟老爸交差了。」鶴影在房子的屋頂上穿梭著，而傑拉爾則是跟在一旁，但他確從長袍中拿出一個信封丟給灰狼。

　　「這什麽鬼東西？邀請函？」灰狼將信封打開，裡頭只有一張白紙寫著簡單的一行字：我們近期內就會見面的，在天魔居城。

　　「剛剛那櫃台給我的，他也不知道是誰放得，只知道是要給一位背著武士刀的灰狼和一名白狐，也就是指我們。」傑拉爾邊說邊跳下屋頂，改成在街道上行走，「與其說是邀請函，不如說是在對我們宣戰。」

　　「既然提到天魔居城，代表不是那些路邊的混混，那這個我便收下了。」鶴影也躍下了屋頂，走在傑拉爾身邊，一把火將那封帶有宣戰意味的信給燒成灰燼，「我們就在天魔居城等他們吧。」

　　但不管鶴影還是傑拉爾，他們都不知道，一旁的一座高塔上，一名穿著鬥篷的身影佇立在那，而那人只是註視著兩人的背影，緩緩開口：「鶴影．亞爾薩斯，我們很快就會見面的，你的邀請我收下了。」


待續

----------


## 狼の寂

蒼狼不愧為這方面的前輩，寫出來的小說果然頗具看頭
雖然一開始並無較為詳細的介紹這個世界，可能不免會讓讀者有些茫然，但故事主線的活躍性倒是成為了一個良善的輔助
內容整體非常的精彩，劇情描述也很是生動
在看過第一章之後真的是記憶猶新，感觸很深吶
只是不知道我自己順著劇情的幻想是否跟蒼狼一樣呢   XD

不過呢，我在閱讀的時候發現了一些的錯別字
我想應該是輸入太快所造成的
當然，對於一篇故事具佳的小說，相信讀者也是不太會去在這個部分刁鑽啦  XDD


最後，祝蒼狼寫作順利，儘早完成這篇鉅作吶  OwO

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

> 蒼狼不愧為這方面的前輩，寫出來的小說果然頗具看頭
> 雖然一開始並無較為詳細的介紹這個世界，可能不免會讓讀者有些茫然，但故事主線的活躍性倒是成為了一個良善的輔助
> 內容整體非常的精彩，劇情描述也很是生動
> 在看過第一章之後真的是記憶猶新，感觸很深吶
> 只是不知道我自己順著劇情的幻想是否跟蒼狼一樣呢   XD
> 
> 不過呢，我在閱讀的時候發現了一些的錯別字
> 我想應該是輸入太快所造成的
> 當然，對於一篇故事具佳的小說，相信讀者也是不太會去在這個部分刁鑽啦  XDD
> ...


謝謝捧場，錯別字我也有修正了～

世界觀的設定，將來會陸續穿插在章節更新時一起發出

請期待下篇。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第二章：血狼通緝令


　　熱鬧非凡的街道上，兩邊是各式各樣的小販以及店家，一片熱鬧但又不失秩序，而這座城便是，讓無量新界大陸眾多冒險者甚至是修煉者至死都想踏入一次的無上聖城，天魔居城。

　　傳說，天魔居城有著許多珍貴的財寶以及古老的魔法知識；也有人說，天魔居城的鑄造師父打造出來的刀劍裝備舉世無雙。

　　因此，天魔居城在眾多冒險者眼中簡直是個巨大的寶庫，而在修煉者們眼中，卻是一個不可多得的修煉聖地。

　　據說，無量新界大陸上，當今赫赫有名的幾名劍聖或者聖階法師，便是曾經在天魔居城修煉過，獲得城中強者的親自指點，才衝破了聖階強者的門檻，一舉踏入聖階境界。

　　但儘管有這麼多誘人的傳說，但許多人終其一生仍然無法親眼見過天魔居城一眼，更不用說還要踏入城內，以及學習高階的法術以及劍術。

　　儘管如此，仍然有許多人努力地提高自己的實力或者地位，以便在有生之年仍親眼見識或者踏入那地位超然的存在。

　　而在繁榮的街道上，鶴影和傑拉爾正行走於人群中，以前者的身份來說，天魔居城沒人不知道他，但他那狂肆的個性讓許多天魔居城的居民又愛又恨，不過他的實力確也是毋庸置疑。

　　而走在他身旁的傑拉爾．奧丁，儘管不是天魔狼族的族人，但他在百年一次的新人大會上表現出類拔萃，對水系法則以及雷系法則相當具有天份，更不用說他那犀利的長槍術，而更讓人驚訝的是，他竟然和鶴影打成平手，也讓兩人正式結為朋友，一舉獲得踏入天魔居城的資格，在天魔居城年輕一輩的居民中，也有不少他的粉絲。

　　很快的，兩人就走到了位於天魔居城北區的城主大殿前，門口站哨的衛兵一看到鶴影，便立即揚手發出一道魔法傳信，並伸手打開了大門。

　　「列隊！迎接亞爾薩斯大人！」

　　大門一開，立刻有一隊全副武裝的士兵從大門中走出，隨後井然有序地走到兩旁，右手撫胸，恭敬地佇立在各自的位置上。

　　鶴影一句話也不說，便帶著傑拉爾直接走過兩列的士兵，進入了城主大殿中，但就在他踏入大殿中後，一陣狂風驟起，而那兩列的士兵依舊是恭敬地站在原地。

　　良久，那名新上任的小隊長才緩緩抬起頭來，注視著那漸漸遠去的背影，眼裡又敬畏，又仰慕。這就是未來的天魔居城城主大人阿！

　　鶴影．亞爾薩斯！

　　隨後，列隊的士兵又紛紛走回大殿內，並將大門給關上，而在城主大殿最高的一座塔樓上，一名身穿白色長袍的年邁白狼人靜靜地站在那，又像是在眺望遠方，又像是在看著剛剛進入大殿中的鶴影。

　　「那讓人頭痛的小子回來啦。」這位年長的白狼人帶著一絲笑意，平靜地說出了這句話，「這下子城裡又要熱鬧起來啦。」

　　大殿中，鶴影和傑拉爾穿過一條又一條的長廊，最後來到了一扇手工雕刻的精緻對開木門前，鶴影伸手在門上敲了幾下後，便開門走了進去。

　　只見裡頭是一間碩大的辦公室，天花板上吊著精緻華麗的水晶吊燈，兩旁的書架上都擺滿了眾多書籍，最裡頭是一面巨大的落地窗，窗前是一張由上等的千年玄木雕成的辦公桌，一名穿著長袍的中年黑狼人正在那處理著一些文件，而這黑狼人正式現任天魔居城城主以及天魔狼族族長，同時也是鶴影的父親，影月．鴻．亞爾薩斯。

　　儘管那黑狼人仍然在審視著文件，但他還是知道來者何人：「這次的旅途還不錯吧？看樣子你的實力又有不小的提昇了，鶴影。」

　　「是挺不錯的，不過怎麽突然要我跟傑拉爾去異世界大陸蒐集東西？」鶴影邊說邊大衣內拿出一個不起眼的黑色小盒子，將他放在辦公桌上，「反正也順便在冒險者公會接了些任務賺點小錢，還不錯啦。」

　　「這是第四代城主大人的要求。」影月將那盒子給收了起來，接著從桌上拿起另一張紙，交給鶴影：「對了，這東西要給你看一下。」

　　鶴影接過那張紙，很快地看完，臉色立即變得不是很好看，「我說，為什麽上面會有這一大串的賠償名單阿？」

　　「不要問我。」影月乾淨俐落地回道。

　　「冒險者公會的桌椅、佈告欄、門口的木椅、還有旅館的大門……」鶴影邊看邊唸出上面的項目，接著他突然提高音量：「什麽？這些就要三千金幣？」

　　一旁的傑拉爾從懷中拿出一個小袋子，裡頭似乎裝著不少金幣，「根據我們這次任務的酬勞來看，你還需要倒貼兩千三百九十七金幣。」

　　鶴影半是無奈半是苦惱地將那張紙給收了起來，接著開口：「沒其他事情的話，我先走囉。」

　　「最近城內似乎有人偽造身份潛了進來，麻煩你跟傑拉爾一起幫忙調查了。」影月將簽署好的文件放在左邊標示「已簽署」的文件架上，接著望向鶴影，「大概是昨天發生的事情，我已經下令要警衛長動員去查了，但對方似乎精通偽裝術，所以請你們兩位也一同協助吧，這樣那賠償金，我能幫你處理喔。」

　　鶴影沉默了下，接著回答：「好吧，我就接下這工作啦，賠償金就拜託你啦，老爸。」

　　「有那名偷渡者的情報了嗎？不管是什麽都行。」一旁的傑拉爾上前問著影月，因為這時間點也未免太巧合了，在收到那封邀請函後。

　　「嗯……聽說是血狼一族的傢伙。」影月的一番話讓在場的鶴影跟傑拉爾立即互望一眼。

　　「血狼阿，這下可有趣了，那就交給我吧！」鶴影邊說轉身離開，而傑拉爾也對著影月行了一個禮後，也跟在鶴影身後離開了城主辦公室。
　　鶴影和傑拉爾兩人剛離開沒多久，辦公室的門又被打開，一道身影不快不慢地走到辦公桌前，將那名黑色小盒子給取走。

　　「看來令郎似乎對血狼的通緝令相當有興趣。」那人離開前不忘對著影月說道，「不過這樣也好，那孩子的實力正在不停往上提昇呢。」

　　「您說得沒錯，第四代城主大人。」影月將最後一份文件放在左手邊的文件架上，接著起身從身後的大扇落地窗望著走出城主大殿的鶴影和傑拉爾，「畢竟，那孩子也是您看著長大的。」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第三章：雪月　　
　


　　一排又一排排滿書籍的書架，井然有序地擺放在這寬廣的房間內的各處，天花板上吊著華麗且散發出柔和光芒的水晶吊燈。

　　書卷的氣息以及寧靜的時間，常常讓人忘記了時光的流動，這裡便是無量新界大陸相傳保存了許多無價的財寶—知識的地方，這裡便是，天魔居城中央大圖書館。

　　整個圖書館位於城主殿的東方不遠處，是一棟三層樓高的建築物，大門是用上等木頭製成的，不分種族、不分年齡，任何人皆可自由進出，唯獨三樓後方的一小塊區域，這是第四代天魔居城城主特別設立的管制區，裡頭放得都是相當古老且珍貴書籍，如果要進出這邊，必須取得出入許可，否則誰也不能踏入這塊特殊的管制區。

　　此時，鶴影和傑拉爾正在裡頭一張桌子上翻著一些書籍，鶴影的面前放著一本攤開來的厚重書籍，從頁面上方的文字來看，這本似乎是記載著無量新界大陸以及天魔居城的許多歷史的書籍，而傑拉爾則是看著記載著各種上古種族的一本銀色封面的書本。

　　「天魔歷6023年，老爸跟龍王打了一架阿……」鶴影漫不經心地瀏覽著這本厚重書籍，「第四代城主才當了973年阿，看來他老人家似乎身體欠安。」

　　「有時間看那些東西，不如幫忙找血狼族的資料吧，目前還沒找到關於血狼族會使用偽裝術的記載。」坐在鶴影對面的傑拉爾緩緩地說道，又將自己面前的書本翻了幾頁，「或許是他們的一些秘術吧……」

　　鶴影仍然在翻著那本歷史古籍，依舊一副不是很專心的糢樣，而在此時，一陣由遠而近的腳步聲吸引了他的注意。

　　那腳步聲的主人就這樣走到了鶴影和傑拉爾這桌的旁邊，但兩人不用抬頭似乎都知道是誰。

　　「如果是傑拉爾就算了，想不到鶴影也會來這阿。」來者是一名年老的黑狼人，口鼻處的毛髮早已變得灰白，帶著一副半月形的老花眼鏡，身上穿著一件樸實的白色長袍，

　　「從老爸那邊接了一件差事……」鶴影的嘴角出現一抹笑容，接著開口：「對了，利凡西奧老頭，您知道有血狼族會使用偽裝術那類的嗎……」

　　「會偽裝術的血狼阿，不多見呢，果然是最近那個入侵者的事件嗎？」名為利凡西奧的老狼人摸了摸下巴的鬍鬚回答道，「想當年我還在擔任警衛隊隊長時，也有一名血狼闖進來，打算讓遠古魔龍復活。」

　　老黑狼頓了頓，繼續說道，「不如這樣吧，我這邊剛好有一個很漂亮的女孩子來我這邊工作，就讓她來幫忙你們吧，她可是玄水狼族一族的。」

　　還不等傑拉爾跟鶴影回應，老黑狼便朝遠處的一張桌子招招手，接著，只見一名穿著華麗白袍的白狼人少女從遠處走了過來，手上還捧著幾本書籍。

　　「請容我這老頭向你們介紹，這位是雪月，她從上星期開始就在圖書館當忙，也算是我的學生。」利凡西奧笑呵呵地說道，雙眼中閃著幽默和智慧的光芒。

　　「兩位好。」雪月擡起頭來，明亮的眼眸讓人瞬間聯想到無垠的湛藍色天空，而她的毛髮就如同雪花一樣的潔白，「我是雪月．奧修凡特。」

　　「鶴影．亞爾薩斯。」有著紅色雙瞳的黑狼偏著頭說道，而在他對面的傑拉爾也報上了自己的名字。

　　「原來是亞爾薩斯大人，利凡西奧先生時常向我提到您，希望日後我們可以合作愉快。」雪月微微鞠躬說道，「我手邊還有其他工作，請恕我先行離去。」

　　「阿，也對，那麼妳去忙吧。」老黑狼愉快地笑著，接著開口：「對了，兩位等等離開時，記得到我的辦公室來一趟，也請記得將書籍給歸回原處。」

　　語畢，利凡西奧便轉身離開，留下鶴影以及傑拉爾兩人，而前者立即注意到白狐人臉上的神情。

　　是她？那天將邀請函送到冒險者公會櫃台的？

　　傑拉爾仔細地迴響公會人員所說得描述，儘管不是很仔細，但似乎也是個白狼少女，難道會是她？

　　「鶴影……你想會不會是她把邀請函給我們的？」白狐人平淡地問道，又將面前的書籍翻了一頁。

　　「嗯……但她可沒有用任何偽裝術阿。」鶴影闔上了厚重的歷史記載書籍，接著起身將其放回身後的書架上，「無論如何，這件事情真是越來越有趣了。」

　　※

　　遠在無量新界大陸數千里外的一座城市內，這座城幾乎都是高聳入雲的建築物，而且終年都是下著大雨，周遭也都是寬廣的海域，可以說是大海中的一處孤島城市。

　　這座城市人煙稀少，或者說是根本沒人打算靠近，不知道是因為這座城終年都下著雨的關係，還是相傳，這座城聚集著一些墮落的修煉者以及各種盜匪，導致無人想踏入這。

　　在靠近東邊的城區中，一棟不起眼的破爛屋子內，一名穿著黑袍，頭上帶著兜帽遮住面容的白狼人恭敬地右膝跪地，面對著一個幾近透明的狼人身影，後者有著一雙血紅色的瞳孔。

　　「你遲到了。」那血紅色瞳孔的主人沉聲說道，聲音冷淡毫無任何感情，而且無形中也帶著一絲上位者的威壓。

　　「實在非常抱歉，陛下，為了讓計畫能順利執行，我多花了些功夫打點。」白狼人不快不慢地回答著，「而天魔居城也不是個容易滲透的地方……」

　　「夠了，那麼……讓我聽聽你的報告吧。」那透明的狼人緩緩開口，從聲音來判斷似乎是一名年老的狼人，「關於天魔居城……」

　　「我的手下已經成功潛入了，並按時給我回報，不過天魔居城方面已經發現有人易容潛入，但對我們的計畫影響不大。」白狼人恭敬且平靜地回答著，「我想一切都能如願完成的，陛下。」

　　「那麼我就等你的好消息了。」語音未落，那透明狼人的身影便緩緩消失，而黑袍狼人則是起身離開這間小木屋，只是他才剛走出屋外，就化為一道銀色閃電消失得無影無蹤，只留下一絲若有若無的魔力波動。


待續

----------


## 狼王白牙

天狼的新小說中，我最喜歡有關天魔城圖書館的描述。
開國6000多年還傳了四代啊。。。。
這座城本身會不會就是外族覬覦的對象（思考）
這個世界竟然有個這麼久的文明，而且最重要的，
這個文明仍使用冷冰器加上魔法，可以猜到的是，後面的魔法施展註定精彩絕倫。

整篇小說中，我喜歡的是帶有一種大的陰謀隱藏在數千公里外的地方，
如果真讓上古魔龍復活過來，這仗可大了。

由街道上的騷動跟林立的冒險者公會，一下子進入天魔居城的對比太大，
這個世界觀很大，但由於世界觀大，任何細節都可以慢慢描述。

那麼期待下篇了。 : 3

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第四章：暗流洶湧


　　在翻閱大量書籍後，鶴影和傑拉爾便來到利凡西奧位於圖書館一樓東區的辦公室內，而後者也提供了一些建議給他們，同時也進行了個人的教誨。

　　這是利凡西奧多年來教導學生的習慣，至於教誨的內容是什麽，只有學生自己才知道，而每次的教誨的時間長短也不盡相同，有時只有短短十分鐘，有時可以長達半小時。

　　「對了，鶴影，能否讓雪月暫時借住你家呢？我想令尊應該也會答應。」在教誨結束時，利凡西奧向著鶴影問道，「我想，她對你們的搜查會很有幫助的，也能讓你們盡快熟悉彼此。」

　　「您都這麼說了，那就這麼辦吧，那麼我走啦，老頭。」鶴影邊說邊打開辦公室的門離去。

　　傍晚的街道，依舊有許多忙碌的行人在上頭，有的準備買食材回家烹飪；有的小販也忙著招呼客人，打算在打烊前在多賺些金幣，也有人，只是純粹去散步著……

　　如同傑拉爾以及雪月，這一狐一狼，此時正並肩走在街道上，路上的行人們看到傑拉爾，神態各異，有的明顯一臉厭惡、有的則是一臉的崇拜，也有人，只是平靜地離去，彷彿傑拉爾不存在一樣，而對白狐來說，他似乎也當作其他行人不存在。

　　遠遠地，夕陽已經快要沉入地表，但傑拉爾確突然一轉，拐入一條比較清淨、沒人的小巷子。長巷之中，只有兩盞幽暗的路燈，這讓雪月有點困惑。

　　「鶴影家住在這邊嗎？」雪月望著兩旁比較舊的建築物。

　　「沒有，只是從這裡去他家比較近。」平靜的聲音從前方的街道傳來。

　　「利凡西奧老師說你們今天早上有去見城主大人，城主大人是個什麽樣的人？」雪月一副饒有興趣地問道。

　　傑拉爾稍微放慢腳步，接著開口：「是個令人尊敬的人。」

　　「那麼那些隱居的長老呢？從利凡西奧老師那聽說，是前幾任的天魔居城城主。」雪月再度問道，雙手背在身後，走到了白狐身旁。

　　長老這個詞，廣義上是指那些實力、聲望、智慧上高於其他人的一些人，狹義上則是指歷代天魔居城城主退位後，擔任的職位，而在這邊，這個詞則是同時代表這兩種意義。

　　「長老？」傑拉爾停下了腳步，轉過來面對著雪月，「目前有五位，分別是『寂寒君王』白夜．萊恩哈特．星暗、『天夜叉』埃法埃羅．三千帝、『千影道化』貝雷尼克．巴拉卡斯、『冥王』歐西里斯．艾奧尼亞、『時之守護者』蒼煌．鴻．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特。」

　　「而其中，伊亞諾特旗下又擁有一支他直屬的部隊，簡單說，這支部隊就是專門處理城內警衛部隊無法處理的事情，或者，無量新界大陸上發生一些攸關帝國、勢力、甚至整個大陸安危的事件時，才會出動的部隊。」

　　見雪月聽得入迷，傑拉爾繼續開口：「當然，這五位長老平時鮮少露面，但他們每一位都是擁有毀天滅地之實力的可怕存在，沒事別去招惹他們，我所說的招惹也包括在天魔居城底下做些不為人知的事情……尤其是讓伊亞諾特知道的話……」

　　唰……

　　一把由流水凝聚而成的水之刃駭然出現在傑拉爾手中，而這把水刀更抵著雪月的頸部，「可不是就這樣威脅妳而已。」

　　「比起鶴影，傑拉爾似乎比較難信任別人呢。」雪月垂下目光說道。

　　傑拉爾淡淡一笑，「我並沒有不信任妳，既然妳是利凡西奧先生的學生，那麼，即時妳來歷不明，即使是妳將那麼邀請函送到我們手上，而妳又是玄水狼族一族的，我想，血狼族應該不會找上你們合作。」

　　水刀頓時間化為原狀，飄散在空氣中的魔法元素，「姑且，我就相信妳是站在我們這邊。」

　　語畢，傑拉爾轉身離去，漸漸消失在遠端的地平線。

　　身後的雪月正要提步，她的目光倏然銳利，側目望著身後的一條陰暗的小巷子，但她很快地就一言不發地轉過身，快步跟上傑拉爾的腳步。
　　而在雪月走後沒多久，小暗巷便走出一名穿著斗篷、頭帶兜帽的身影，他注視著雪月離開的方向，便一言不發地轉身離去。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第五章：兇殺案


　　上午九時，天魔居城中央大圖書館內，溫暖的陽光透過窗戶照進了這棟收藏著無數知識的建築物內，將一排排金屬製成的書架照得閃閃發光。

身穿白色長袍的雪月在一排又一排得書架間穿梭，似乎打算找些書籍來閱讀。

　　「從上面數下來第三排，左邊數來第七本，那本《血狼族的血腥歷史》還滿精彩的。」懶洋洋的聲音從雪月後方的一張椅子上傳來，雪月被嚇了一跳，猛然回頭，看到穿著黑色大衣的鶴影邪邪地靠在椅背上似笑非笑地看著他。

　　「非常感謝您的推薦，想不到亞爾薩斯大人平常也有閱讀的習慣，您看上去不像那種喜歡閱讀的類型。」雪月從書架中取出那本書，稍微翻了翻瀏覽了一下，心中確出現了一種感覺。

　　不知道為什麽，一看到他的臉都覺得很生氣……

　　鶴影揚眉一笑，接著開口：「看在利凡西奧老頭的份上，我就問一下吧，昨晚一切都還習慣嗎？」

　　「盡善盡美。」雪月拿著書籍轉身離開，似乎不願在多作久留，而灰狼人依舊靠在椅背上笑著，雙眼注視著白狼離去的背影。

　　「那就好，因為這次的通緝事件不知道要花多久時間才能破案呢。」鶴影以雪月仍然聽得見的音量說道，接著他也起身跟了上去。

　　「我想城內的警備部隊應該很快就能破案了。」雪月邁步走下樓梯。

　　「這樣功勞可都被他們搶走啦，也許我們也該加快腳步，主動去找任何的線索？」鶴影漫步在雪月身後。

　　「那您應該去找傑拉爾吧，亞爾薩斯大人。」

　　「那傢伙沒這麼早起，就算起來了，也一定會去找我老爸下棋。」

　　兩人就這樣一前一後地來到了圖書館的一樓，雪月在櫃台做了書籍出借的手續後，便一言不發地快步離開圖書館，但確在門口撞上了傑拉爾。

　　「真是抱歉，我沒注意到你。」雪月趕緊道歉。

　　「沒關係，想必你一定是被某頭惡狼騷擾著。」傑拉爾看看雪月，接著便發現了他後方的灰狼，很快就瞭解到是怎麽一回事。

　　「哦？今天沒去找老爸下棋？」鶴影挑挑眉毛問道，接著走到一邊，讓其他居民可以進出圖書館。

　　「城主大人今天事務繁重，暫時就改今天傍晚吧。」白狐不快不慢地回答，接著問道，「關於通緝令的事情，你有查到什麽了嗎？」

　　「正想去呢，你要一起來嗎？」鶴影三兩下就跳下了階梯，來到傑拉爾面前，而雪月也在一旁等待著，不過似乎恨不得早點遠離這頭灰狼。

　　「既然兩位已經有共識，那我就不在打擾了，先行告辭。」雪月邊說邊轉身朝右手邊離去，被留下來的兩人互換了一個眼神，往相反方向離開。

　　午夜，亞爾薩斯宅邸的各處燈光幾乎都以熄滅，無論是僕人、影月或者是鶴影似乎都已經上床就寢，而在靠近北方的一個房間的燈光也最後暗了下去。

　　那正是雪月．奧修凡特的房間。

　　勾月黯淡的光芒透過窗縫，安靜地游移在應該睡著的人床上，但她卻是照到一張整齊的床舖……雪月不在那裡。

　　微寒的夜風悠悠遊蕩在天魔居城內，捲得一些落葉打著圈兒迴旋。在這一大寂靜之中，「呼」一聲輕響翩然驚動空氣，但細不可聞。

　　驚動風聲的人影在屋頂和屋頂之間迅速地穿梭著，接著落地。

　　隨之響起的，是輕輕的敲門聲。

　　咚、咚。

　　但確是無人應門。

　　門燈裡的火光搖曳著，在石板路上投落了一片模糊的影子，儘管輪廓隱約，但仍能看出那是一名狼人少女。

　　等待一會，少女又再次抬手敲門，仍然是無人回應。

　　「呵……」少女一聲輕笑，身上的斗篷無風自動，空氣中的水屬性魔法元素以及水氣慢慢化為一道道細小水柱凝聚在她身邊，接著慢慢探入門鎖中。

　　「喀。」

　　門鎖就這樣被打了開來，就在這一瞬間。

　　「誰在那邊！不准動！慢慢走出來！」

　　命令式的聲音從長巷盡頭傳來，剎那間，少女的眸子裡陡然劃過一抹尖利的銳色，她霍然回頭，望向聲音處。

　　一名身披盔甲，約莫二、三十歲的灰毛狼人站在巷口的燈光下，是天魔居城的警衛部隊。

　　「妳是誰？報上名來！」那狼人邊說邊把手伸向掛在腰間的佩劍，但在這一瞬間，少女手一揚……
　　咻……
　　物體劃破空氣的破空聲響起來，這狼人用手摀著自己的喉嚨，倒了下去，犀利的水箭已經射穿了他的喉嚨。

　　少女緩緩收回手，打算回身開門進去時，腳步聲由遠而來……

　　來增援的其他警衛？

　　狼人少女的雙手一張，更多的水元素在她周遭流動著，果不其然，下一秒，兩名穿著同樣盔甲的警衛也來到了巷口，他們先是看到了地上的屍體，再看向狼人少女，立即拔出了佩劍。

　　「血遁．血之鎖縛。」

　　一道冷酷且低沉的嗓音從少女後方傳來，緊接著，地上的鮮血突然化為一道道鎖鏈將那兩名警衛全身上下都徹底捆綁住，接著扭斷了他們的脖子。

　　少女看了看那些屍體，接著回頭，嘴角上出現一絲笑意。

　　「晚上好，在這座遍地殺機的城市裡，您竟然能夠這樣熟睡，真是讓人敬佩，卡利斯先生。」

　　「在這見到您我並不驚訝。」站在門口的，是一名赤裸著上身，只穿著一件白色大衣的青年白狼人，月光下，他血色的雙瞳靜若深潭。

　　「我也不驚訝。」狼人少女轉身朝他走來，接著開口：「將屍體給處理掉吧，過不久，其他人也會抵達這天魔居城……」


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第六章：接觸


　　清晨六點整，當現任警衛長來到自己的辦公室打算開始一天的工作，辦公室寬敞明亮，兩旁的書架放著各種書籍、文件、牆上掛著一幅天魔居城的平面地圖，清楚標示著各個區域、建築物名字。

　　在警衛長在舒適的沙發坐下來時，他發現辦公桌上有一份註明『緊急案件』的檔案夾，他出於自身的責任以及好奇，將檔案夾翻開，迅速地瀏覽一遍後，臉色大變，用一旁角落的複印水晶將這份檔案複印一份後，召來負責通訊、傳令的士兵，要他將這份文件送去給城主。

　　三名士兵失蹤……

　　這是他擔任警衛長這三百年來，第一次碰到這種事情。如果只是單純擅離職守那還不算嚴重，但萬一他們是被謀殺，且屍體被處理掉，那可不是一般的事件了。

　　按照第三代天魔居城城主雷洛斯大人編定的法規，只要有天魔居城的居民在城內被人攻擊導致受傷或者死亡，那麼必須全城徹查，所有非天魔狼族一員的居民，紛紛都得出示身份證明並且要將最近幾日的行蹤據實以報。

　　就在準備先擬定徹查工作時，剛剛的傳令兵將城主的命令給帶了回來，現任城主影月大人打算先派人尋找那三名失蹤的士兵，就算已經死亡，也得先找到屍體，這是第一步驟。

　　第二步驟，如果找到屍體、或者完全找不到的話，那就進行全城徹查，並且對次元傳送門進行控管。

　　將命令給仔細地熟讀一遍後，警衛長從桌上拿起一枝筆，在下方的簽名欄簽上自己的姓名，接著將文件交給傳令兵，開口：「你收到命令了，現在傳令下去，要搜查部隊的全部出動！」

　　「遵命！」接過文件後，這名傳令兵對著棕狼警衛長敬禮，接著轉身離開辦公室，準備將命令交給其他的隊長。

　　「希望這次事情能盡快結束……」將該做的事情都處理好後，棕狼人警衛長給自己倒了一杯熱茶，喝了一口後，癱坐在舒適的沙發以上嘆氣：「希望別跟之前的血狼事件有任何關聯，要是事情捅到長老們那裡，居城又要一團亂了。」

　　天魔居城現在總共有五名長老，無一例外，全都是實力強大到令人髮指的存在，但並非五位都是天魔狼族一族，有的是大陸上德高望重的賢者、有的純粹就是擁有可怕的能力。

　　棕狼人靜靜地回想起他所聽過、看過的有長老或者『那個部隊』出面處理的一些案件……

　　天魔歷5600年，血狼族成功策動萊思開特公國聯盟之間的紛爭，那次的事件嚴重到會引發大型戰爭，而周遭的帝羅提拉帝國也都有可能被捲入其中。

　　為此，第四任天魔居城城主以及『冥王』特別率領『那個部隊』前往鎮壓以及調解，同時也對引發該次事件的元兇，血狼族的一些部落宣戰，並在戰爭中，成功地擊潰那群血狼。

　　「那個部隊阿……」棕狼人警衛長回憶道，儘管當時他只是一名小小的士兵，也沒有參與和血狼族的圍攻，不，應該說是第四任城主只是要他們到公國現場去維持秩序，適時地保護王室成員。

　　但他和其他的士兵還是目睹到了戰鬥，那個部隊的戰鬥，幾乎可以說是給當時在場的所有人，不管是公國的國王、大臣、一般的平民百姓，或者是血狼族一族，都上了一門極為震撼的實戰課程！

　　那個部隊儘管只有區區的七個人，但每一個人的實力也都相當可怕，每一個人也都各有所長，而也沒有人知道，要如何才能進入那個部隊。

　　只知道，那是由第四任天魔居城城主親自挑選、教導才能成為那個部隊的一員，即使在天魔居城中，那個部隊也是相當受到尊重、敬仰，不少年輕一輩的天魔狼都以進入那個部隊為目標在不停修煉者。

　　「也許這次，那個部隊也會出動也說不定。」棕狼人將手中的茶杯放在一旁，接著從桌上的檔案櫃中抽出幾份文件，開始處理起來。

　　※

　　天魔居城內的街道上，剛逛完街、散完步，準備回去鶴影家的雪月，卻是碰上了五位長老之中的『冥王』歐西里斯．艾奧尼亞……


待續

----------


## 玄音曈狼

噢噢，蒼哥的新小說！！

好吧其實是我回來晚了XP

這次的時間點是城內呢！(搖尾)範圍沒有之前大了OAO(歪頭)

好像伏了很多內幕，好期待！(搖尾)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第七章：冥王


　　人來人往的街道上，已經有不少身穿盔甲的士兵在穿梭著，時不時還有小隊接到魔法傳信，立刻加緊腳步往別處趕去。

　　而一般的居民對此也感到有一絲不對，但他們都知道，這是城主對於天魔居城以及所有居民的安全著想。

　　不過他們尚未能理解的便是，是什麽樣的事情會讓長老也親自出馬？

　　現在的街道上，有著『冥王』之稱的長老─歐西里斯．艾奧尼亞，靜靜地站在人群中的一處空曠處，不如說是，人們刻意讓出來的空曠。

　　而在他面前的正是玄水狼族的雪月．奧修凡特！

　　天魔居城居民對『冥王』的瞭解不多，只知道他是影狼一族的狼人，有著一身漆黑如墨的毛髮，以及一雙金色的雙瞳，嘴鼻附近的毛髮因為年老已經花白，身上穿著一件鑲著金邊的黑色魔法長袍，給人感覺便是陰沉、冷漠，且深不可測。

　　但對一些資歷較深，且是常駐天魔居城長老殿附近的士兵來說，他們略為聽過歐西里斯的一些事蹟……

　　身為上古狼族，影狼一族的他，在七百多年前，曾經單槍匹馬殲滅了一支被無量新界大陸傭兵公會評價為S級的百人傭兵團，只因為那傭兵團洗劫了一個影狼族部落，並把所有人屠殺殆盡，連老弱婦孺都不放過。

　　這傭兵團的名字為『天神左眼』，團長本身的實力已經達到初級領域強者的境界，而團中也不少聖階境界的武士、法師，其功績也是相當顯赫。

　　傳聞說，他們曾經擊殺了一頭打算對一座小鎮出手的聖階巨龍，並將屍體帶回傭兵公會示眾；他們團長更是和傭兵公會的幾名執事長老交情頗深，是傭兵公會旗下的王牌傭兵團之一。

　　而當時已經是影狼一族長老的歐西里斯，自然不會放過這群屠殺了自己同胞的傭兵團，當天晚上，那傭兵團包下一間位於奧菲亞帝國境內的聖索非亞主城城中的一間酒館邀功慶祝的同時，歐西里斯獨自一人進入到了酒館中。

　　幾分鐘後，酒館老闆和幾名服務生慌張地逃了出來，又過了幾分鐘，身穿黑袍的歐西里斯緩慢地走了出來，將一袋金幣交給酒館老闆後，便轉身離去。

　　待之後的城中警衛趕到時，『天神左眼』傭兵團的全數團員已經徹底死亡，就連實力已經達到初級領域強者境界的團長也都無法倖免。

　　而這一戰也讓他的名聲傳到天魔居城內以及整個月塵大陸，不少實力強大的修煉者，更是給歐西里斯起了個『冥王』的稱號，而在日後，他也獲得當時的天魔居城城主的邀請，成為了居城中的一名長老。

　　幾名經過的士兵本想停下來行禮，但被歐西里斯看一眼後，他們便迅速離去，他們深知，不管是哪一位長老，都是他們招惹不起的人。

　　「妳為什麽會在這裡？」冥王率先開口，他那一雙冷漠的金色瞳孔望著眼前的白狼人少女，「是妳們玄水狼族的族長，要妳來到這座天魔居城？」

　　「真是好久不見了，艾奧尼亞大人。」雪月朝這名年老但不失威嚴的長老行了個禮，接著繼續開口：「是的，這是族長大人的要求，他希望我來這邊學習。」

　　「學習？我不認為像妳這麼一個天賦優秀的少女還需要再學習什麽。」冥王右邊的眉毛稍微揚了起來，雙瞳依舊是那麼深邃，讓人猜不透他到底在想什麽。

　　「您過獎了，和您比起來，我還遠遠不如。」雪月回答，「而您也知道族長的為人，他對於族中晚輩相當照顧。」

　　「看來他仍然善於指導後輩。」歐西里斯仍然是那冷漠的語調，金色雙瞳依舊注視著她，彷彿雪月是某種很有趣的東西。

　　「族長不過是盡了一族族長的責任。」雪月淡淡地笑道，接著開口：「如果您沒其他事情的話，我想先走一步了。」

　　「姑且再多留幾分鐘，你對這次血狼通緝令以及士兵失蹤的事件有什麽看法嗎？」歐西里斯慢慢地說道，周遭的溫度似乎下降了些，而周圍的行人，有的只是快步離去，有的則是退得遠遠地，在觀望著這場對話。

　　正當雪月打算回答時，一道帶著笑意、放誕不羈的聲音從雪月後方傳來：

　　「關於那些事情，我想您老人家還是去問我老爸吧。」聲音的主人便是天魔居城有名的惡狼，鶴影．亞爾薩斯，這頭灰狼臉上帶著邪邪的笑意望著冥王，「雪月是我們家的客人，不需要您幹涉。」

　　「鶴影．亞爾薩斯……」看著這名年輕灰狼，歐西里斯那雙金色的瞳孔收縮了些，緊盯著這頭灰狼，彷彿把他當作一頭獵物，「你還是和以前一樣不懂得敬老尊賢阿……」


待續

----------


## 玄音曈狼

等等這種突然插一腳的痞子感是怎麼回事wwww！

唔喔，其實我本身就對玄水狼族的老一輩頗有好感，想探索探索一番。wwww

感覺會有老一輩的事情延伸到後輩們的生活，後輩們加油啊！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第八章：長老


　　天魔居城街道上，鶴影．亞爾薩斯和『冥王』歐西里斯．艾奧尼亞對峙著，而在鶴影的身後，則是一身白袍的雪月。

　　「血狼通緝令的事情，還請您去問我老爸吧。」鶴影對著眼前的老黑狼人說道，「雪月是我們家的客人，不需要你操心。」

　　「哼……看來需要有人教教你什麽叫做敬老尊賢……」冥王冷哼一聲。

　　下一秒，毫無徵兆地，歐西里斯閃身前掠，森冷黑光倒朔而上！

　　但鶴影早有準備，拔出了背上的武士刀，連攻帶拆，身形急旋。剎那間，兩道糢糊的人影在半空中纏鬥著，一瞬間已過了數十招。
　　忽然——

　　鏗鏘！

　　巨響之中，灰色的影子被撞擊的距離打得倒飛了出去，轟然落地，向後滑行的十幾公尺才猛然停住，但還沒等他站穩，冥王如影隨形地跟了上來，一道黑光朝他呼嘯而來。

　　幾乎是只有一瞬間，鶴影憑著反應揮舞手中的武士刀『斷罪者』，但歐西里斯的身影卻是化為一團黑霧，憑空消失。

　　「疾風殘影。」伴隨著冷漠的嗓音，冥王的身形出現在灰狼後方，將手中那把黑色的長劍朝對方的頸部揮去，但鶴影腳步一轉，通過疾風步瞬移了出去，和冥王拉開了約莫二十公尺左右的距離。

　　至此，街道兩旁的人們終於從震驚中回過神來，看著『冥王』歐西里斯．愛奧尼亞的目光多了幾分敬畏。

　　雖然說長老們的實力是毋庸置疑的，但真正親眼見識過的人並沒有多少，直到剛剛那電光石火的短暫瞬間，連亞爾薩斯家的惡狼都被逼得退讓三分，這才讓大家真正體會到天魔居城長老的真正力量！

　　「您似乎寶刀未老阿。」鶴影握著武士刀說道，一雙瞳孔緊盯著眼前的老狼人。

　　「看來我還需要再多多的教導你，何謂尊重。」歐西里斯舉起手中那把黑色的長劍，正打算出手時，一道身影突然出現在他的上方。

　　「冥王爺爺，在城裡打架可不好喔。」那道身影是一名只有十四、五歲的白狼人，右眼金色、左眼紅色，身上穿著一件白色大衣。

　　「哼，是你阿，三千帝。」歐西里斯擡頭看著這名少年狼人，有些剛來到天魔居城的或許不知道他是誰，但長期居住在這的居民和歐西里斯確一清二楚。

　　這名少年狼人便是天魔居城五位長老之一的，『天夜叉』埃法埃羅．三千帝，同樣也是第四任天魔居城城主邀請來的長老。

　　但比起『冥王』歐西里斯，『天夜叉』三千帝更加讓人覺得深不可測，因為幾乎沒有人看過他出手，也沒人聽聞過他的事蹟，他幾乎可以算是五位長老最神秘的存在。

　　「三千帝，真難得你會出來晃晃。」鶴影邊說邊把刀給收了起來，接著對冥王說道，「我想我們這場切磋要改天再繼續囉。」

　　「是你運氣好，小子。」歐西里斯也把他那把長劍給收了起來，並望向『天夜叉』埃法埃羅．三千帝，「你可真會挑時間來。」

　　「因為我在大老遠就感覺到你的能量波動啦。」三千帝落下地面，輕快地說道，「而且不只我來喔，白夜爺爺也來啦。」

　　「星闇？」歐西里斯揚了揚眉毛，接著彷彿感覺到什麽似的，往身後望去，只見一名身穿白色長袍，白鬍鬚長達腹部的老狼人朝他緩緩走來。

　　「真是的，三千帝，我不是說要等等我嗎？」那白袍老狼人慈祥地說道，接著看看冥王，再看看鶴影，「好久不見啦，小鶴影。」

　　「嗯，真是好久不見，白夜長老。」鶴影望著白袍老狼人說道。

　　「冥王，你也真是的，都一把年紀了，還在跟小鶴影一番見識。」白夜笑呵呵地對著歐西里斯說道，接著走到他身旁，「晚點，陪我散步如何？」

　　「哼，隨便你說。」歐西里斯冷哼一聲。

　　而在一旁的眾人更是看得目瞪口獃，畢竟誰也沒有想到，除了『冥王』歐西里斯．艾奧尼亞之外，還能看到『天夜叉』三千帝以及第二任天魔居城城主，『寂寒君王』白夜．萊恩哈特．星闇！

　　要知道，他們三人都是至高無上的天魔居城長老阿！

　　「好啦，小鶴影，沒有其他事情的話，你可以帶著你身邊的小水狼走啦。」三千帝對著鶴影說道，「然後阿，今晚我想去你們家住如何？而且我有些事情也要跟影月叔叔談談。」

　　「隨時歡迎，我們家很大的。」鶴影說完後，便帶著雪月離開現場，而白夜也帶著冥王以及三千帝離去，因為現在，有更重要的事情要他們趕回長老殿。


待續

----------


## 藍尼

超好看的www劇情鋪陳頗引人入勝
感覺是我目前看來品質非常高的小說
期待後續囉~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第九章：嫌隙


　　當天傍晚，本來打算跟雪月、傑拉爾一同在利凡西奧家中用晚餐的鶴影，確被亞爾薩斯家的僕人叫走，因此只好由剩下的兩人陪著他們的導師。

　　「這麼說，雪月，妳以前見過『冥王』歐西里斯大人？」利凡西奧輕輕啜飲了一口上等葡萄酒後，問著坐在他右手邊的白狼人少女。

　　「是的，歐西里斯大人曾經來到我出生的部落找家父談事情。」雪月慢條斯理地回答道，「我想，稍早之前發生在街道上的事情，您也知道了吧？」

　　「那當然啦，我雖然在這管理這座大圖書館，但我也算是城主大人曾經的老師。」利凡西奧慈祥地笑了笑，接著開口：「傑拉爾，為了防止鶴影再度做出和長老挑釁的舉動，麻煩你看著他好嗎？」

　　身穿白色長袍的銀狐獸人先將口中的火雞肉吞下去，接著開口：「我盡量，畢竟他的個性，老師您是再瞭解不過了，但沒想到這次的事件，竟然驚動了長老們。」

　　利凡西奧切下一塊火雞肉，放進口中嚼了幾下後，吞下肚，接著緩緩地說道：「畢竟在你們出生前也曾經發過類似事件，因此這次血狼再度潛入天魔居城，長老們才會如此重視，因為天魔居城的旁邊便是封印著遠古魔龍奈魔爾的神殿，沒有人想讓幾千年前的惡夢再現。」

　　接下來的幾分鐘內，雪月幾乎都沒在說話，反倒是傑拉爾和利凡西奧又討論起關於一些魔法的理論問題。

　　「我吃飽了，請恕我先行離去。」雪月放下刀叉，起身說道，接著賣不走出了餐廳，留下傑拉爾以及利凡西奧。

　　「阿，今晚的火雞肉真美味。」利凡西奧放下空了的酒杯，接著老花眼睛後方，帶著幽默和智慧光芒的藍色雙瞳望向傑拉爾，「你似乎有什麼心事阿？」

　　「沒什麽，利凡西奧老師。」傑拉爾回答道，「如果您沒其他事情的話，我想先走了。」

　　利凡西奧嘆了口氣，揮手示意銀狐留下，「今晚就在這我這睡吧，我有些魔法理論想和你交流交流，因為你可是我的得意門生之一。」

　　「既然老師都這麼說了，我便留下來吧。」傑拉爾閉上雙眼，接著緩緩睜開：「其實您也很在意雪月和『冥王』之間的關係吧。」」

　　「被你猜到啦。」利凡西奧笑了笑，接著繼續說道：「從鶴影和歐西里斯大人的衝突來看，鶴影似乎很在意雪月，而冥王似乎在懷疑著雪月和血狼之間的關係。」

　　「而您希望我去調查清楚嗎？」

　　「當然，畢竟城主大人不也這樣拜託你們嗎？」利凡西奧頓了頓，繼續開口：「但我想說的是，無論發生任何事情，希望你們都別跟歐西里斯大人起太大的衝突，我想，白夜大人會是不錯的選擇。」

　　「按照鶴影今天跟冥王動手，我們當然不會在去打擾冥王，不過白夜大人，確實是個不錯的選擇，但他多半都和第四代城主大人在一起，鮮少露面。」傑拉爾回想著稍早之前發生的一切事情。

　　「船到橋頭自然直囉，咱們先把這些餐具收一收吧。」利凡西奧再度露出了慈祥的笑容，接著說道：「等等和我下盤棋如何？」

　　「樂意之至。」



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十章：襲擊


　　日正當中，一身白袍的雪月緩緩地步出鶴影家，按照慣例，前往天魔居城的中央大圖書館，準備開始一天的工作以及狩獵新的知識。

　　途中，她經過天魔居城的商店街時，順便在一間紀念品店買了一個星形的別針，同時也挑了本筆記本，打算紀錄下今天所攝取到的知識。

　　而就在她結完帳，走出店家時，天魔居城內大名鼎鼎的惡狼也在此時經過這間紀念品店，一看到雪月，便上前來問道：「嗯，老頭交待的每日慣例，妳昨晚睡得好嗎？」

　　「多謝亞爾薩斯大人的關心，昨晚一切安好。」雪月淡淡地笑了笑，接著目光往灰狼的身後看去，只見一名身穿白色長袍的銀狐獸人正朝著自己走來。

　　「看來傑拉爾也到了。」鶴影不用回頭，單憑風中帶來的氣味，就知道來者何人：「剛好，我們一同去圖書館找老頭。」

　　「現在還是找不到那些警衛的屍體以及殺害他們的兇手？」雪月突然開口問著身旁的鶴影。

　　「老爸跟我保證過，就算有人試圖用空間系魔法把一隻蒼蠅轉移出城，或者任何地方，他也不會不知道……」鶴影淡淡地回答著。

　　而在此時，傑拉爾的聲音也傳來：「更何況，利凡西奧老師昨天也肯定的告訴我，血狼族並不會使用空間系魔法。」

　　「看來現在我們或許該考慮內奸存在的可能性了，但我們天魔狼族根本不會和血狼族去勾結在一起。」鶴影冷笑道。

　　三人就這樣繼續在街上走著，準備前往天魔居城內的中央大圖書館，途中，他們經過了位於商店街的噴泉時，雪月開口問道：「天魔居城似乎還有兩位長老沒有露面，難道他們對這次事情不關心嗎？」

　　「那兩個長老嘛……蒼煌大人自從退位後，就一直在城主殿深處隱居，也不知道為什麼幾乎沒在露面……」鶴影聳聳肩膀，語氣輕浮地說道：「至於另一位貝雷尼克大人，她，有一點偏執，整天都在她的花園內忙進忙出……對於其他事情，我想可以用『懶』這個字放在她身上。」

　　雪月沉思了一會，來到天魔居城以來第一次，她對那兩位從來沒有露過面的長老產生了不小的好奇。

　　噴泉飛濺的聲音裡，雪月剛要開口，目光忽然微微一閃，稍微側目了些，隨即淡淡地微笑著回頭，剛走出一步，周遭人群的尖叫聲刺穿了空氣。

　　幾乎同時，危險的徵兆襲上她的心頭，雪月一凜之下迅速回頭，卻只看到亞爾薩斯家的惡狼被打得倒飛而出以及……

　　鋪天蓋地般洶湧而至的浪潮！

　　這是……水系魔法！這麼說來……

　　「小心。」傑拉爾冷靜的聲音傳進雪月的耳裡，她身邊銀白色光芒連閃，瞬間擴散成寬大的光盾擋在了兩人的身前。

　　轟！

　　一聲巨響過後，兩道法術相撞的能量波動頓時朝著四周散發而出，高高揚起了傑拉爾雪白的長袍，但，他臉上的表情依然淡漠如水，藍色的雙瞳中閃過一抹殺意。

　　而在這時，傑拉爾一把拉過雪月退到一邊，另一道錐模樣的藍光激射而來，擦過雪月的長袍一角，撞進了噴泉裡，緊接著，飛濺泉水一瞬間凝結成了一坨冰。

　　另一邊，一股滔天的能量波動沖天而起，讓烈陽都失去了光輝，狂風，一卷而過，瞬間便接近了雪月的身旁。

　　電光石火間，雪月聽到傑拉爾的法杖和金屬尖銳物品迅速撞擊的聲音，是突擊退那挾風而來的人，但不到三秒，「匡」一聲巨響，銀狐獸人被打得飛了出去，幾乎同時，雪月只感覺腰間一緊，喉嚨上傳來冰冷的痛，不等她反應過來，已經完全落入了突襲之人的掌控之中。

　　這變化來得太快，讓四散奔逃的行人全都呆滯了一下，一片死寂中，只聽到遠處傳來一聲悶響，是傑拉爾重重摔在廣場的石板上。

　　雪月被那人死死挾持在臂間，一動也不敢動，只趕到略顯急促的呼吸聲落在她的頭頂上，洩漏了微微地緊張。

　　但出乎意料的是，架在她頸部的鋒刃卻紋絲不動，穩定如然，讓她不由得好奇，卻不敢回頭，一時僵在了原處。

　　「誰都不準靠近！」

　　終於響起在頭頂的聲音，讓她頓時凝滯，只覺那人挾著她慢慢轉了半圈，大聲朝著周遭喊著：「誰要是亂動，我就殺了她！」

　　遠處，終於重新站起來的鶴影和傑拉爾，冷冷注視著那人手中的刀刃，各自握緊手上的武器，同時也看到了對方的面貌，是一名年輕的血狼獸人！

　　「鶴影．亞爾薩斯，把刀扔掉！」那人突然轉過頭來對著鶴影喊道：「還有你旁邊那個狐人，你也給我把法杖丟掉！」

　　鶴影和傑拉爾對看一眼，紛紛扔掉了手上的武器，此時，鶴影開口說道：「你逃不掉的，這裡可是我們天魔狼族的地盤。」

　　那人挾著雪月緩緩後退：「我自然有我的方法，讓我去次元傳送魔法陣！十天內不許有任何行動，否則的話……」

　　聲音頓了一下，沒有了下文，鶴影雙眼劃過一抹寒芒：「天魔居城這陣子以來都在找你，所以……這件事我可做不了主。」

　　「如果是你旁邊那狐人，或者你們的居城警衛對我說這句話，我會相信的。但是……」那血狼獸人淡淡地說道：「你不一樣，騙我是沒有用的，因為你可是現任城主之子，我在天魔居城待這麼久，雖然不至於瞭解很多事情，但你的故事還是聽過一些的。」

　　鶴影的瞳孔緊縮，心念急轉。

　　這傢伙，真是不好對付，不只是實力強得驚人，心思也如此敏銳，而且整個計畫既然如此周詳……


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十一章：犧牲


　　一時間，沒有人說話，雪月只覺得那人的腳步緩緩的移動腳步，慢慢的遠離噴泉，下一秒那人在她耳邊迅速低語的幾句，不等雪月有任何反應，他已經抬起頭，直視著鶴影．亞爾薩斯。

　　「我沒有時間讓你慢慢考慮了，亞爾薩斯。現在，我要立刻離開，如果讓我發現有任何人跟在我後面，會怎麼樣你很清楚。」

　　一邊說著，他的目光漸漸幽邃，一股能量波動從他身上開始散發而出，隨即他毫無預警的大喝一聲：「血遁奧義．血海無涯！」

　　轟！

　　尖叫聲立即炸響，看熱鬧的人群驚恐之極地四處奔逃，很快，廣場之上就只剩下四個人了，僅僅這麼片刻，從那名血狼的腳下，湧出了大量的鮮血，宛若一片汪洋一般，將所過之處的一切都紛紛染紅，也遮擋住了鶴影以及傑拉爾的視線。

　　劍皇巔峰！眼前的這名血狼人絕對有劍皇巔峰的實力，距離劍聖只剩下一步之遙！

　　看來，機會只有一次！

　　「傑拉爾，我們上！」鶴影飛快地抄起地上的武士刀『斷罪者』，右腳一點，閃電般地衝向那無邊無際的血海。

　　一旁的銀狐獸人揮舞著手中的法杖，一圈又一圈的青色波紋從法杖頂端湧出，給自己和黑狼都加持了風系迅捷魔法，提高了速度。

　　察覺到鶴影和傑拉爾的行動，血狼獸人的目光一剎那凌厲，下一瞬，他的又手中的刀刃已經變成了一把血色長劍，伴隨著強悍的能量波動。

　　「血遁．血王七殺！」

　　血狼獸人手中的長劍在虛空中劃出七個怵目驚心的『殺』字，接著那殺字瞬間爆炸，射出一根根鋒利的血之箭矢。

　　才剛剛越過血海上的鶴影一見到無數朝他射來的血之箭矢，正打算舉刀抵擋時，在身後支援的傑拉爾已經使出了另一道魔法。

　　「水遁．水陣壁！」

　　旁邊噴泉處的水彷彿有了生命一般，紛紛朝著鶴影洶湧而去，眨眼間就形成了一面障壁將他給團團圍住，擋下了眾多箭矢的攻擊。

　　下一秒，那面水之障壁，又突然射出了幾道水之鎖鏈，刺穿長空直射向血狼人。

　　「傑拉爾，小心雪月！」鶴影瞳孔倏然緊縮。

　　「你放心，我不是你。」傑拉爾淡淡地說道，手中的銀白色魔法杖揮舞著，那數道鎖鏈乾淨俐落地纏住雪月的腰，將她從血狼人的懷中拉了出來，安然地落到了一旁的地板上。

　　此時，鶴影已經手持黑色的武士刀和那名血狼激烈交戰在了一起，黑光與弘光交錯，巨響頻頻，驚心動魄！

　　真是強得不可思議……這名血狼人！

　　除了剛剛的兩道血遁魔法之外，在和鶴影交戰的過程中，完全沒有使用半點魔法來輔助，卻可以和鶴影戰到這種程度，這種戰力，難怪可以潛伏進入天魔居城！

　　雪月的右手的一伸，一根雪白的魔法杖陡然出現她手中，正想要上前幫忙時，確被傑拉爾給伸手攔了下來。

　　「妳不需要出手，鶴影可以打敗他。」傑拉爾語氣平淡地說道。

　　聞言，雪月默默地收起魔法杖，開口問道：「他真的沒問題嗎？」

　　「以我和他搭檔這麼久來看，他的確是沒問題。」傑拉爾仍然維持著平淡的語氣說道。

　　只這麼片刻，戰局已經漸漸的白熱化了，只見紅、黑兩道身影激烈纏鬥，而鶴影的速度是越來越快，攻擊也越來越狠。

　　「風遁．真空刃！」交戰途中，鶴影左手輕輕撫過自己的武士刀斷罪者的刀身，只見刀身上立即纏繞著綠色的光芒，鋒利至極，散發出可怕的銳氣。

　　隨即，武士刀驟然揮出，血狼獸人才剛想舉劍抵擋，卻只聽到『鏗鏘』一聲清響，他手中的血色長劍已經被砍成了兩段，武士刀更是已經在他的胸膛上留下一道可怕的傷口。

　　「嗚……真不愧是城主之子……」血狼人劇痛之下，往後拉開了距離，站在了街道旁一棟房子的屋頂上，右手抱著胸膛上的傷口，鮮血從他的指尖留下，染紅了他的衣服以及地上，「但想要殺我，可沒那麼容易。」

　　話音未落，血狼青年的雙手在胸前迅速地打出一道道手印，接著右手猛然在地上一按，一股沖天的能量波動驟然從他身上散發而出。

　　「血遁奧義．血蝕迴廊！」

　　轟！

　　頓時間，一道血柱沖天而起，在空中爆裂，降下了無邊血雨，被這血雨沾到的物品也開始溶解，化為鮮血的一部份。

　　「我要你們一起陪葬！」血狼獸人狀若瘋狂地哈哈大笑著，居高臨下地望著鶴影以及傑拉爾：「我們血狼族將來必定會一統天下，而天魔居城，遲早會被我們摧毀！」

　　唰！

　　突然，一道利刃貫穿肉體的聲音輕輕響起，那無邊的血雨突然消失得無影無蹤，原本的腐蝕情況也停了下來，血狼獸人雙目睜得老大，不敢置信地望著貫穿自己心臟的這柄黑色長劍。

　　「是、是你……冥王……」血狼獸人吃力地轉過頭，看著那名身穿黑袍的年邁黑狼人，「歐西里斯……艾奧尼亞！」

　　「無恥之徒，死不足惜。」『冥王』歐西里斯冷冷地開口說道，抽出黑色的長劍，任由血狼獸人失去生機的身軀轟然倒下。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十二章：始動


　　天魔居城長老殿北方的一處房間，這房間除了天花板的那盞水晶吊燈外，並沒有太多華麗的裝飾品，進門後的左右兩邊都是高達四層的書架，各式各樣的書籍井然有序地按照類別排列在書架上，而在裡面，是一張用上等木材製成的辦公桌。

　　辦公桌後方，一名身穿著鑲著金邊的白色長袍的年邁狼人靜靜地佇立在窗邊，而在房間內，還有一名穿著一身黑色大衣的年輕銀狼人恭敬地單膝跪地。

　　「潛伏在城內的血狼人已經被鶴影．亞爾薩斯、傑拉爾．奧丁以及『冥王』歐西里斯．艾奧尼亞的圍攻下身死，城內居民也只有少部份的人受到輕傷。」年輕的銀狼人以平靜不夾帶絲毫感情的語氣向著站在窗邊的老狼人說道：「城內警衛部隊已經安置好那些傷患，同時也已經在清理現場以及評估建築的損傷。」

　　年邁的狼人仍然用他那一紅一藍的雙眼望著窗外，接著，才緩緩地開口說道：「看來一切都恢復平靜了，辛苦你了，輝夜，先退下吧。」

　　「遵命，長老。」語畢，銀狼人的身影便無聲無息地消失在房間內，似乎打從一開始就沒有出現過，而在此時，有人敲響了房門。

　　「請進吧，白夜。」年邁狼人邊說邊轉身走到辦公桌後方的椅子上坐下，接著，一名比他更加蒼老，但卻同樣穿著高貴白色長袍的白狼人便走進了房間。

　　「這一次事件沒造成太大的損傷，真是不幸中的大幸阿。」白夜在走進房間內隨手就將房門給關上，望著坐在桌子後方的狼人說道：「蒼煌，你似乎還是不太滿意這樣的結果。」

　　「不，我只是沒想到我們傳承千百年下來的一切防禦，這麼輕而易舉地的就被敵人給滲透了進來。」被稱作蒼煌的老狼人瞇著雙眼說道：「但如同你所說的，真是幸運，那名血狼沒有造成多大的傷亡……」

　　戴著方形無框老花眼鏡的白夜沒有回答，只是靜靜地聽著眼前的第四任天魔居城城主的話。

　　「一千六百年多前的災難，給居城帶來了莫大的損失，第三任城主也因此戰死……」蒼煌繼續開口說道：「我絕不允許再發生一次這種事情……不管用任何手段。」

　　「這是當然的，蒼煌，正因如此，你才會創立了『那個部隊』。」白夜緩緩地開口：「經歷過這次事件，影月也會讓城中警衛隊進行更嚴格的管制進出以及更頻繁的巡邏。」

　　「總之呢，就將這次事件當作一次教訓，我們就嚴加提防吧，你也不要讓自己太過操勞，要注意身體。」

　　話說完後，白夜便轉身離開了蒼煌的房間，很快的，房內又陷入了一片平靜。

　　※

　　另一方面，鶴影以及傑拉爾正在現任天魔居城城主影月．鴻．亞爾薩斯的辦公室內彙報這次事件的來龍去脈。

　　「你們是說，冥王大人最後做了個收尾的動作，直接將那名血狼人給殺了，而不是活捉？」身穿黑色長袍的影月皺了皺眉頭，開口問道。

　　「的確是這樣，但老爸，我沒聽過你說要活捉。」鶴影翹著二郎腿坐在沙發上，面前的桌上還擺著一杯熱茶。

　　「這是第四任天魔居城城主的意思，他想要活捉血狼，來審問其動機以及是否有共犯。」影月緩緩地開口說道，將手邊的一份文件放到標示著『已簽署』的架子上：「因為一個血狼人能在天魔居城內潛藏這麼久，實在是令人驚訝。」

　　一旁身穿白袍的傑拉爾在此時開口說道，神色平靜：「也就是說，現在還是假設那名血狼人還有其他共犯在居城內囉？」

　　「沒錯，我們不能完全否定這個可能性。」影月點點頭，隨後拿起了一個黃色的檔案夾遞給傑拉爾：「但這部份，我會讓警衛部隊去處理，這是你們的新任務。」

　　傑拉爾攤開檔案夾，瀏覽著裡頭的資料，而鶴影也將頭湊了過去，開口：「奧菲亞帝國？這次任務要我們去奧菲亞帝國保護一個貴族老頭？」

　　「這是奧菲亞帝國的國務大臣親自帶著信件來委託我們的，據說，有個組織想要那名貴族的性命，只因為那名貴族不打算和那組織合作。」

　　「這個組織，有更詳細的資料嗎？」傑拉爾開口問道。

　　影月搖搖頭，從一旁的文件架上又拿下一份文件準備簽署：「這部份就沒有更多的資料了，只能確定那組織的高層幹部中有血狼族的狼人在裡頭。」

　　傑拉爾仍然翻動著手邊的資料，從第一頁看到最後一頁，從頭到尾瀏覽了兩次後，才將文件夾交給鶴影：「城主是認為這次居城內的襲擊事件和這組織有關連？」

　　「這就是我要你們去調查的部份。」影月點點頭，換上嚴肅的語氣說道：「你們除了保護這個貴族的安危，同時也要去調查這組織的背景，可以的話，盡量活捉敵人，帶回居城來審問。」

　　「老爸，這任務就交給我們吧，希望報酬可以很多。」鶴影闔上檔案夾，站起身來說道：「我們很快就會完成任務回來的。」

　　「這次的報酬是五十萬金幣，你如果能『不』把奧菲亞帝國弄得一團亂並完成任務的話，報酬將全數歸你。」影月一面低下頭查看著文件一面開口說道，「你們準備好的話，隨時都能出發。」

　　「好，我們走吧。」鶴影邊說邊把檔案放回桌上，率先走向了門口，傑拉爾也和影月簡單個行個禮後，也跟著灰狼離開了影月的辦公室。

　　※

　　與此同時，在亞爾薩斯家的宅底內，一身白袍的玄水狼人雪月正坐在床邊，低垂著頭，望著手上的一個用銀色鍊子綁住的吊飾。

　　「卡利斯先生，謝謝你，你的犧牲會是值得的。」雪月低聲喃喃說道，有一滴晶瑩的淚水從眼角滑落，劃過她清秀的臉龐，落在了手中的吊飾上。



待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第十三章：奧菲亞帝國

　　奧菲亞帝國，是位於無量新界大陸東邊的帝國，同時也是人口最多的一個國家，和位於西邊的帝羅提拉帝國不同，奧菲亞帝國崇尚劍術與刀術，因此無量新界大陸歷史上一些赫赫有名的劍聖強者，多半都是出身於奧菲亞帝國。

　　此外，奧菲亞帝國國境內擁有許多優質的鐵礦產，因此國內也擁有幾位著名的鑄造大師，能為人量身訂做各種刀劍兵器，當然收費也不便宜。

　　奧菲亞帝國的首都名為天夜城，據說此命名是為了紀念奧菲亞帝國有史以來唯一一名進入天魔居城擔任長老的強者。

　　天夜城占地廣闊，保護城市的城牆高達數十公尺，城牆上每隔十公尺的距離就有一座瞭望箭塔，上頭駐紮著精銳的弩箭小隊，以及兩台重型弩砲戰車，守城力量相當驚人。

　　而在城牆內還配有兩百五十萬精銳大軍，每一個士兵都是經過相當嚴格的訓練以及考驗，幾乎是一百人中才能產生那麼個一、兩個合格的人。

　　除了這兩百五十萬精銳大軍內，同時還有多名實力達到劍皇境界的強者坐鎮，因此，奧菲亞帝國首都幾乎可以說是固若金湯，安全無慮。

　　而在天夜城內，隨處可見打鐵鋪以及販賣各種礦石的商店，此外還有許多提供給冒險者休息的酒店或者客棧。

　　大街上都是外貌各異的許多獸人，有的是天夜城的居民，有的則是來自大陸各地的冒險者以及商人，因此每天都是人山人海，好不熱鬧。

　　人群中，身穿黑色大衣的鶴影以及穿著樸素白袍的傑拉爾俐落地穿梭在人群內，照著傑拉爾手中的一張簡便的路線圖前往那名寄信到天魔居城的大臣居住地。

　　「所以，為什麼我們還得繞道去找那個大臣阿？這和需要我們保護的貴族家似乎完全是相反方向。」鶴影面露不耐地抱怨著。

　　「因為在信中提到，那位大臣希望我們先去和他打個照面，以方便日後的保護貴族的工作，也讓他們派出的士兵知道我們並非是敵人。」傑拉爾面無表情地說道，接著腳步一轉，突然走進右邊的一條人潮不多的小路，讓鶴影差點就沒辦法跟上，一路直走下去。

　　「走這條路應該可以快點抵達王宮區。」傑拉爾不知道何時已經那張簡易的路線圖給收了起來，繼續朝著奧菲亞帝國大臣的居住地前去。

　　在經過了幾次轉彎、抄小路後，傑拉爾和鶴影總算來到了一處佔地寬廣的別墅，大門兩旁站有兩名身披盔甲，全副武裝的虎獸人警衛。

　　「你們是誰？有何事情？」鶴影和傑拉爾才剛靠近大門，那兩名虎人警衛立刻就迎上前來，滿臉的戒備。

　　「我們是來見加里爾大臣的，這是他寫給我們的信件。」傑拉爾邊說邊從懷中拿出一個信封交給其中一名虎獸人警衛。

　　那虎獸人接過信封後，將裡頭的信件拿出來飛快地閱讀了一遍，街著便將信塞回信封內，交還給傑拉爾，並打開了大門：「請兩位進去吧，大臣已經等候多時了。」

　　鶴影和傑拉爾一進入別墅的庭院後，立即就有一名管家打扮的犬人老者走上前來迎接兩人。

　　「兩位貴客，請和老朽來吧。」犬獸人管家恭敬地說道，接著便帶領著鶴影以及傑拉爾進入別墅。

　映入兩人眼簾的是，一個刻意挑高數公尺的大廳，兩旁的牆壁掛著一幅幅高級的畫以及各種名貴的裝飾品。

　　犬人管家帶著鶴影和傑拉爾兩人直接穿過大廳，接著走上樓梯，來到了別墅的二樓，在經過一條鋪著紅地毯的長廊，最後，終於來到了大臣的會客室內。

　　「大人，來自天魔居城的客人已經到了。」犬人管家敲了敲門，接著開口說道，隨即會客室內便響起了一道蒼老滄桑的聲音。

　　「辛苦你了，讓兩位貴客進來，然後你先退下吧。」

　　「是，大人。」犬人管家恭敬地說道，接著轉身離去，隨後鶴影便打開了木門走了進去，只見房間內的兩側都擺著四層的書架，上頭堆放著各種書籍以及公文，最裡頭，是張精緻的辦公桌，一名身穿紅色長袍的老年獅獸人坐在辦公桌後，在老花眼鏡後的棕色的瞳孔望著鶴影以及傑拉爾。

　　「兩位還請先入座，多謝兩位長途跋涉而來，老夫便是奧菲亞帝國的國務大臣加里爾，而會請兩位來的原因，都有在之前的信件中提過了。」年邁的加里爾大臣開口說道，伸手指向他辦公桌前方的精緻沙發。

　　「事由我們已經清楚，那我也單刀直入的問吧，貴國對那組織知曉多少？有掌握多少那組織的情報？」一身白袍的傑拉爾坐下後，隨即開口說道。

　　聞言，加里爾輕嘆了口氣，接著開口：「其實我們也沒有掌握很多情報，因為那組織的人一直都是透過信件來和兩位要保護的那名貴族接觸，從來不露面。」

　　「看來也需要我們幫忙調查了阿。」鶴影淡淡地笑道。

　　「我們可以提供你們需要的任何一切資源，你們只需要開口就行了。」加里爾大臣邊說邊從桌子下拿出一小塊令牌，站起身來繞過辦公桌交給傑拉爾：「這塊令牌可以讓兩位在天夜城內通行大部分的區域，甚至在必要時，你們可以透過這塊令牌指揮駐紮在城內的守軍。」

　　傑拉爾妥善地收好令牌，接著開口：「請大臣放心交給我們吧，如果沒有其他事情的話，我們就先去找那名貴族了。」

　　「一切就拜託兩位了，那位貴族對我們的陛下來說是個很重要的人。」加里爾大臣點點頭說道，「是陛下的舊友。」

　　「沒問題，就交給我們吧。」鶴影邊說邊起身和傑拉爾一同離開了會客室，準備前往那名的貴族的家中。


待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

嗨，這裡是作者皇天蒼狼

如標題所說，狼月將要暫時停更，但並非之後就不更新了

只是之前開始寫狼月時，現實生活也太忙了，所以更新時間實在不一定

也由於現實忙碌，一些預想好的劇情都忘得差不多了

就藉此，打算整個重新來過，不過可以放心的是，目前為止所寫出的劇情、設定不會有太大的變動

EX：天魔居城、長老們、遠古魔龍等等

也就是主線劇情不會有太大的改變

但就是換個方式來重新敘述了

當然，天魔曆還是照用（有在DL論壇看過的讀者應該都知道這篇『編年史』）

近期內大概就會放出新的序章了，還請各位讀者海涵跟等待了。

----------

